# How to Matriculate a uk motorhome



## Gazwelsh (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi everyone

My wife and I have just moved into our new home in Portugal, we are in the Coimbra disrict near Gois and Arganil. 

I have a uk motorhome and would like to matriculate it, I have done a little research, but I am unsure if the motorhome access door being on the wrong side is going to be a problem? I am also concerned about obtaining a certificate of conformity, as the vehicle was built in 2000.

Has anyone been through this process with the same issues?

Any help or advice would be greatfully appreciated.

Many thanks

Gareth


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Some have failed the matriculation inspection because the cabin door opens onto the traffic side & others have passed without comment so you take a chance on that one. 

2000 is about when CoCs were introduced & if manufactured before that date they'll accept a copy of a document such as the original sales brochure that shows the original tech spec of the vehicle as it rolled off the production line & if it post dates the CoC you need to provide one....... Note that it is meant be vehicle specific not type specific.

Bearing in mind you've only just moved & (presumably) only just registered residency you have time in hand so why not use it wisely & take all the documents you have to a good matriculation agent & ask if what you have is sufficient?


----------



## Gazwelsh (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi travelling-man

Thank you very much for the information, I think I will have to get the matriculation inspection and hope for the best! I do have a copy of the original tech spec of the vehicle, so hopefully that will suffice. As you say, I have plenty of time so fingers crossed.
I will let you know how I get on.
Thanks again
Regards
Gareth


----------

